# Hospital created diaper rash cream-recipe



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

I recently discovered this while visiting friends.
It's official name is buttocks paste. It was developed by a hospital in Nova Scotia. They found it to be so great at eliminating diaper rash that they sent out the recipe to all pharmacies in the province.
Even the nursing homes use it.
I love this stuff. I tried everthing-but this stuff clears up rash within 2-3 hours.
LOVE IT.
Had to share now that I have the recipe.

5 ml Benzoine Pincture (anticeptic)
33 grams cold cream
33 grams zinc cream
-add enough white soft paraffin to make a total of 100 grams.

My pharmacist wanted to confirm this recipe with the phar. that gave it to me.
I just had him call the Shoppers Drug Mart in Halifax. (you can Google SDM- and pick one)
The cream is sold for $12.00 Canadian.

Also, my pharm. couldn't get his hands on any cold cream, but he got the OK to use Nivea cream. This irked me- AND it is greasy (which the original is not)
I can't say enough great things about this cream. My DD has a very sensitive bum and this has helped enormously!


----------

